# dropper



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

i just found out about droppers.... so what kind of pigeons is best for dropper, what kind can be dropper?

what do ya think?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

birds that dont fly well make good droppers , alot of people use oriental frills and other types of owl breeds such as german owls


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

how about Skycutter? they just look nice hahaha


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

skycutters are a flying breed and wouldnt be good for droppers , you need to find a breed thats not known for flying . do some research on the web for breeds used for droppers .


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

i got 2 of them and they are super cut, hen and a cock...however i dont know what kind they are....they have feathers on there feet and and the feathers stick up on the back/top of there heads....they work good too...i only had mine for less than a week when first used them...they didnt want anything to with being outside of the loft....i was having problems with my YB's not wanting to land right way coming home from races and the droppers helped alot with that....still need to work somethings out but i would say they are worth it.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Airbaby said:


> i got 2 of them and they are super cut, hen and a cock...however i dont know what kind they are....they have feathers on there feet and and the feathers stick up on the back/top of there heads....they work good too...i only had mine for less than a week when first used them...they didnt want anything to with being outside of the loft....i was having problems with my YB's not wanting to land right way coming home from races and the droppers helped alot with that....still need to work somethings out but i would say they are worth it.


ok ......................


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

seanG said:


> chinese owls or long face english tumblers!


i like owls better than long face ...maybe owls then ...


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

i use short-face English tumblers and clappers works for me


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

so what about fantail pigeon?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

sandiego said:


> i use short-face English tumblers and clappers works for me


what is a clapper ? short-face English tumblers are pretty expensive too ..


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

LokotaLoft said:


> what is a clapper ? short-face English tumblers are pretty expensive too ..


i dont know either ...


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

blongboy said:


> so what about fantail pigeon?


ya never answer this question ...lol


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

Sean any babys from tumblers?


----------



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

Fantails are good to use as droppers I like them as they have that deep Barratone coo which the young squeaks learn.I've just recently obtained a new cockbird and he coo's like a hen so I'm hoping he'll learn.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

bundyray said:


> Fantails are good to use as droppers I like them as they have that deep Barratone coo which the young squeaks learn.I've just recently obtained a new cockbird and he coo's like a hen so I'm hoping he'll learn.


they can learn the coo lol !!


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Fantails will work. We have used them before but we prefer german owls.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

whitesnmore said:


> Fantails will work. We have used them before but we prefer german owls.


what's the different ?


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

The fantails got caught real easily by the hawks, where the german owls didnt and could fly alittle bit better.


----------



## windmill Ranch (Sep 18, 2009)

We use fantails as dropper birds. Jim


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

whitesnmore said:


> The fantails got caught real easily by the hawks, where the german owls didnt and could fly alittle bit better.


yea that true and they are smaller and less food to feed


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

seanG said:


> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=672
> 
> these are my birds. on there are all three breeds chinese owls english tumblers and the clappers.


those english tumblers are soooo cute, ever sell any young?


----------



## seanG (May 30, 2009)

yes i do. would u be interested in a pair? i do not have any right now but i will be having them


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

seanG said:


> yes i do. would u be interested in a pair? i do not have any right now but i will be having them


pm me and let me know how much you ask.


----------



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

blongboy said:


> yea that true and they are smaller and less food to feed


So true Fantails do seem to have quite an appettite


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

For those who use droppers: How bout a little primer on the subject? This thread has been good for answering the breed question, but what about training them? Using them correctly? I've read plenty about how useful they can be, but I've not read anything about how to actually implement them into a loft. I'll admit I haven't searched forum yet, though.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

dstephenson said:


> For those who use droppers: How bout a little primer on the subject? This thread has been good for answering the breed question, but what about training them? Using them correctly? I've read plenty about how useful they can be, but I've not read anything about how to actually implement them into a loft. I'll admit I haven't searched forum yet, though.


yea true ...i want to know too


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

I'm intending to get satinettes - I guess I should get busy if I want to use them this year.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Gnuretiree said:


> I'm intending to get satinettes - I guess I should get busy if I want to use them this year.


Lots of people here use them.


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

Fantails because of excess feathers on their tails are harder to keep clean when you house them in your loft with your racing birds. If you are thinking about Indian fantails that is even harder because they have feathers on their feat as well. Certain breeds have a better personality for being droppers and I don't think fantails cut it that way either. Like someone mentioned, you want a breed that is not bred for its flying ability, but then again you want a breed that can fly quickly to the loft. Owls are a good choice, and non preforming rollers or tumblers.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Jimhalekw said:


> Fantails because of excess feathers on their tails are harder to keep clean when you house them in your loft with your racing birds. If you are thinking about Indian fantails that is even harder because they have feathers on their feat as well. Certain breeds have a better personality for being droppers and I don't think fantails cut it that way either. Like someone mentioned, you want a breed that is not bred for its flying ability, but then again you want a breed that can fly quickly to the loft. Owls are a good choice, and non preforming rollers or tumblers.


thank you for your replay


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Droppers do not need any training. They just have to be out and know where the loft is and where the trap is. We do not feed our droppers from Sat noon to sunday when the racers are expected home. They are kept in a training basket on the deck with me on race day and when I see a bird coming home I just give the "feed time signal" and toss the bird in the air. It will quickly trap knowing the feed will be in the hopper. It really is that easy.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

whitesnmore said:


> Droppers do not need any training. They just have to be out and know where the loft is and where the trap is. We do not feed our droppers from Sat noon to sunday when the racers are expected home. They are kept in a training basket on the deck with me on race day and when I see a bird coming home I just give the "feed time signal" and toss the bird in the air. It will quickly trap knowing the feed will be in the hopper. It really is that easy.


wow really helpful


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Yes very helpful, thank you.


----------



## hardtop (Jul 7, 2011)

your right fantails r the best or balbuts


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

klondike goldie said:


> If you train your birds to trap, you won't need droppers.


i think everybody train their birds to trap ...dropper just bring them down faster


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

When you lose $500 to $1,000 because your TRAINED homers stood around and looked at everything that flew by,including butterflies,you will get droppers....To many times,a hawk would be flying near the loft,and a race bird would come in,and stare at that hawk forever...Well,when It`s a money race,a minute or two seems like forever...I lost a Auction race by 1 min 36 seconds...Now my bird trapped well with my dropper being there...But lets say the race bird was watching whatever for 2 minutes,and I lost the race by 96 seconds...Don`t you think my 1st thought would have been,"I bet I could have won the race,and $1,000 if I had a dropper to use "...You betcha !!!.......Alamo


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Last years first yb race we didn't have any droppers. They were given to someone after the 09 yb races. It want bad and that Monday I got my hands on 5 old frills. I trap trained them first 3 times from my hand through the trap during feeding for 2 days. Then 2 days 3 times from the basket in front of the trap during feeding, then 2 days from my hand on the far side of the landing board to the trap walking them in with the hoopels. Sundays droppers thrown on the far end of the landing board were I stand and like a rain storm the racers coke down. Came in second instead of 25 because the birds kept circling the loft. Loft flying or road training throw the droppers and the yb will know it's time to come down. If you want to try a control group use the can and whistle on your A birds and the droppers and whistle on your B birds and tell me how it goes for you. First hand experience is always the best.
Logangrmnr


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

I have used both fantails and owls as droppers with success. I think that a cock is also the best sex for droppers.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

blongboy said:


> i just found out about droppers.... so what kind of pigeons is best for dropper, what kind can be dropper?
> 
> what do ya think?


A- The best kind of pigeon to be used as a dropper is one which will fly directly to the trap when released, and cause the circling racers to *drop* down to the trap, instead of continuing to do victory laps. 

A- Number of breeds were posted which will work, obviously the "best" won't be performance flying breeds, as you don't want to release a bird which will fly up to the racer which is circling over head and cause him to do even more victory laps and thus delay clocking the bird.

A- Many successful fliers use droppers. Wouldn't make any sense for me, because majority of times I'm not watching for them, or it never fails I have to go inside to bathroom, or in many cases I'm not even home. (Beauty of electronic clocks is you can have a life on race day) 

The other option you have, is you can always acquire a number of different breeds, and after a season or two, you can choose what you like to look at, and then go with what works for you.


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

I bring all miss marked show tipplers to the homer shows in NY and sell them there. The racing homer guys love to use them as droppers.


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

fantail are nice droppers as they don't fly to much ...


----------

